# SV  Chucky 50 hours. (More Tender than Prime Rib!)



## Bearcarver

*SV  Chucky 50 hours. (*More Tender than Prime Rib!*)*


*I know---That doesn't sound possible!!---I couldn’t believe it myself!!!*

A couple weeks ago, a couple of us were discussing longer times in SV for Chuckies.
Then 

 sawhorseray
 put most of a 30 hour Chucky back in & gave it another 20 hours, for a test, and said it was like Prime Rib!!  I figured, “I gotta try that!!”
So here is my Chuck Roast History, since acquiring my Sous Vide Supreme:
I know that I originally made a Chucky with 21 hours, and it was pretty Tender.
Then I did a few at 24 hours, and they were about the same.
Then I did another one at 24 hours & it was pretty much on the tough side, so I figured some chuckles need more time than 24 hours.
So I did the next one for 30 hours, and it was pretty tender, so I figured I got it now.
I did a few more like that for 30 hours, and all was fine.
Then I got to talking with these couple guys, and 

 sawhorseray
 did one @ 48 hours, and he said it was like Prime Rib.

*So here we go again:*
I immediately put Mrs Bear on a Chuck Roast Hunt, at Weis Market.
Mrs Bear came home with a "CAB" Chuck Roast just for this experiment. It was $4.99, so she only got 1.
I had told her if they were $3.49 or less, get 3 of them, but only get 1 if they’re higher than that.
I was convinced that about 48 hours was going to make a Chucky Super Tender—Maybe close to Prime Rib.
So she brought it home with the rest of her Groceries, at about 1 PM, and put the rest of the stuff away.
Then I Prepped this 4 pound Chuck Roast, by dumping a pack of “Lipton Beefy Onion Soup” in the bag & Vac-sealing it.
This Dry Soup pack avoids any sucking up of juices by my Vac Sealer, and I got the idea from 

 chopsaw
 a year or more ago. I’ve been using it every time I SV Beef, and it works Great. So in it goes & I set it for 132° at 2 PM.
Over the next 50 hours, whenever either of us goes near my Sous Vide Supreme, we check the Temp, and over this 50 hour period, the Temp in that thing never went below 131.7°, and never went above 132°. I love that thing!!
So every time I woke up during the night, I’d look at the digital clock next to our Bed, to make sure it’s not blinking.
And every time I made a prostate run, I’d go check the SV Temp, since I’m already up.
BTW: I check the clock, because if it’s blinking, that means our electric Shut off for awhile, or at least Blinked off & on.
If it did blink, that would mean my SV shut off. And the power around here shuts off a lot more often than any of the places we have previously lived. I think if a Deer runs by & farts, our electric goes off!!
Well, we made it through the whole 50 hours, and I removed it from the Bath at 4 PM.
I cut the bag open & drained the juice out, and gave the juice to Mrs Bear, to make Gravy with.
Then I dried it off real good & dropped it in one of my real hot Copper Pans with a little bit of Butter, to sear both sides.
I also hit the edges & low spots with my torch, while the pan was searing the big flat sides.
Then I sliced the whole thing up, in about 1/4” thick slices. I snuck a couple small pieces, while slicing, and O-My!!!
I couldn’t believe how Tender those little pieces were!!! I can’t wait to sit down & eat more of this Beef!!!

So Mrs Bear whipped up some Taters Au Gratin, and I had some leftover Onion Rings I got the day before with a TOGO order from Salvatore’s, in Macungie, along side of a Weber Steak Sammy.
I plated up with a small pile of Beef, & my sides, and OMG !!!  I could not believe it, but I swear to this. That beef was actually *more Tender than any Prime Rib* I have ever had in my life!!!  That may sound like BS to you, because I can’t believe it myself, and I’m the guy who was eating it. It was Soooo Good!!!  
*50 hours will be my GOTO time on Chuckies from now on.*
Then I packed all the leftover slices in one of our Green containers, and the next few days we had Super Tender Sammies, but I’ll save that part of the story & the rest of the Pictures for my next Thread Posting.

Don’t miss those Sammy Pics, coming Soon!!!

Stay Tuned !!!


And Thanks for dropping by.


Bear

One 3.92 LB "CAB" Chuck Roast @ $19.56:







Adding a pack of "Lipton Beefy Onion" Dry Soup Mix:






Seasoned, Sealed, and ready for the SV:






In the SV Rack & Ready for a long swim:






In my Sous Vide Supreme @  132°:






Removed from SV after 50 hours @ 132°:






Searing sides in Hot Pan, and getting Sides & Low Spots with My Torch:






Slicing at about 1/4" Thick:






All Sliced Up:






Bear's First Helping---QView of Beef, Taters Au Gratin, and Onion Rings:






BearView----Beef Chucky More Tender Than Prime Rib!!!






QView of Leftovers, after first 2 Meals:






BearView of same:






Leftover for future Sammies----Coming Soon----Stay Tuned:


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks tasty! Wish we could get those prices on beef. That would be $8.99/pound on sale here. $12.99/pound normally.


----------



## chopsaw

Well I sure thought 30 was perfect . The very first one I did was like prime rib . 
Looks like you started with a really nice cut of chuck , that's some good lookin beef . 

Another great meal at your place . Nice work again ! I'll be trying 50 hours on the next one .


----------



## xray

Looks awesome Bear!

50 hours! I don’t think my attention span goes that long, I’d forget what I was making lol.

But again, it looks beautiful, nice sear too!

Like!


----------



## gary s

Looks Great     Wow !!   50 hours

Gary


----------



## sawhorseray

Wow Bear, that is one great lookin' Chucky, huge Like! I was tossing around what to get cooking on, I believe you just supplied the perfect answer. I found when I did mine I had to add water to the sous vide twice in 50 hours, gotta keep an eye on that. RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Looks great John thanks for sharing this! I saw that post by Ray too and it peaked my curiosity. I might grab one this weekend and give it a try. Think they are on sale for $3.49 lb. Does the beefy onion soup mix make the finished product real salty?


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks great John thanks for sharing this! I saw that post by Ray too and it peaked my curiosity. I might grab one this weekend and give it a try. Think they are on sale for $3.49 lb. Does the beefy onion soup mix make the finished product real salty?




Thank You John!!
And Thanks for the Like.
That's an excellent Question.  I don't add any salt to anything, so if it was even a little salty, I would notice it, and I don't notice any salty flavor.

Bear


----------



## idahopz

I've never SV'd anything that long, but it looks like a "must try" for me. Looks and sounds great!


----------



## tander28

50 hours!! I'm with Xray I'd struggle to be that patient and attentive. The final product sure sounds worth it though--and great pics. Can't wait to see the sandwiches--great job!


----------



## Winterrider

Looks pretty tasty !


----------



## smokerjim

looks excellent bear, looks like the making of some good meals at the den the next few days.


----------



## Bearcarver

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty! Wish we could get those prices on beef. That would be $8.99/pound on sale here. $12.99/pound normally.



Thanks Case!!

Bear




chopsaw said:


> Well I sure thought 30 was perfect . The very first one I did was like prime rib .
> Looks like you started with a really nice cut of chuck , that's some good lookin beef .
> 
> Another great meal at your place . Nice work again ! I'll be trying 50 hours on the next one .



Thank You Rich!!
Yup, this "CAB" even had some marbling!!
At 30 hours I could cut a piece with a Fork.
After 50 hours, I could cut a whole Stacked Sandwich of Beef with a Fork, with No Effort !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## dwdunlap

Bear, unbelievably good looking Chuckie!

Have a question: "Mrs Bear came home with a *"CAB" Chuck Roast".* What is that and can we get at Sam's? I say "*we*" I'm still in the rehabilitatation hospital so of no help. But this looks like something Peggy could fairly easy do on her own and bring to me to enjoy!!

You sort of got us onto sous vide with your posts and it turns out fabulous results. Anxious to have her try this!!

Thanks Bear for all you efforts so we can learn from a Master!


----------



## Bearcarver

dwdunlap said:


> Bear, unbelievably good looking Chuckie!
> 
> Have a question: "Mrs Bear came home with a *"CAB" Chuck Roast".* What is that and can we get at Sam's? I say "*we*" I'm still in the rehabilitatation hospital so of no help. But this looks like something Peggy could fairly easy do on her own and bring to me to enjoy!!
> 
> You sort of got us onto sous vide with your posts and it turns out fabulous results. Anxious to have her try this!!
> 
> Thanks Bear for all you efforts so we can learn from a Master!




Thank You DW!!
"CAB" stands for "Certified Angus Beef". 
I don't go to Sams, but both my Markets carry it "Giant" and "Weis", so I would imagine Sams has it too. I think it's usually about "Choice" or maybe slightly better.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

xray said:


> Looks awesome Bear!
> 
> 50 hours! I don’t think my attention span goes that long, I’d forget what I was making lol.
> 
> But again, it looks beautiful, nice sear too!
> 
> Like!



Thank You Xray!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



gary s said:


> Looks Great     Wow !!   50 hours
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

sawhorseray said:


> Wow Bear, that is one great lookin' Chucky, huge Like! I was tossing around what to get cooking on, I believe you just supplied the perfect answer. I found when I did mine I had to add water to the sous vide twice in 50 hours, gotta keep an eye on that. RAY




This 50 hour Chuck is unbelievable!!  They better have a sale soon, so I can do some more. The Hot Roast Beef Sammies are so tasty, and I can throw a pile of meat in there, and just cut right down through it with just a Fork. It's Awesome!!!

As for the evaporation, that's another reason I got this Sous Vide Supreme---It never loses anything on the water level from start to finish.
It cost more than the sticks, but:
1---It looks nice on the counter.
2---Doesn't evaporate at all.
3---Zero Noise, because there's no circulator.
4---No circulator to break down or get anything stuck in.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

idahopz said:


> I've never SV'd anything that long, but it looks like a "must try" for me. Looks and sounds great!




Thank You Pete!!
Try it---You won't believe it!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

tander28 said:


> 50 hours!! I'm with Xray I'd struggle to be that patient and attentive. The final product sure sounds worth it though--and great pics. Can't wait to see the sandwiches--great job!




Thank You Tander!!
Believe Me---It's worth it.
I should be posting the Sammies tomorrow morning.

Bear


----------



## GATOR240

Looks terrific Bear.  I'll have to give that a try. Like.


----------



## Bearcarver

Winterrider said:


> Looks pretty tasty !




Thank You Rider!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## jaxgatorz

Looks great, Bear..  I will be back later. I've got to get on amazon and get me a darn SV and an air fryer.  This place has cost me a bunch of money over the last decade. But I wouldn't want to change a thing !!


----------



## Bearcarver

smokerjim said:


> looks excellent bear, looks like the making of some good meals at the den the next few days.




Thank You Jim!!
Yup, We got some awesome Sammies for a few days on this Tender Beef!!
Even Mrs Bear was eating leftovers with this one!!!
And Thanks for the Like.
Sammies being posted Soon!!

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray

I put another Chucky in the sous vide pot yesterday at round noon Bear, should be good for tomorrows dinner. I already had it seasoned with MSS before I put the bag in freezer, and I couldn't find that onion soup mix anyway. I'm not gonna post it, no sense beating a dead horse. I'll tell you one thing tho Bear, the next time I see Chuckey's come on sale I'll be stocking up! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver

sawhorseray said:


> I put another Chucky in the sous vide pot yesterday at round noon Bear, should be good for tomorrows dinner. I already had it seasoned with MSS before I put the bag in freezer, and I couldn't find that onion soup mix anyway. I'm not gonna post it, no sense beating a dead horse. I'll tell you one thing tho Bear, the next time I see Chuckey's come on sale I'll be stocking up! RAY




You should post it !!
Horses don't mind this kind of a Beating!!!
And Bears Love to see it !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

GATOR240 said:


> Looks terrific Bear.  I'll have to give that a try. Like.




Thank You Denny!!
You won't be Sorry!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray

Bearcarver said:


> You should post it !! Horses don't mind this kind of a Beating!!! And Bears Love to see it !! Bear




Okie dokie Bear, I hear you! If you don't post it, it never really happened. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver

sawhorseray said:


> Okie dokie Bear, I hear you! If you don't post it, it never really happened. RAY




Nope---If you don't post it, it happened, but Da Bear didn't get to enjoy seeing it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

jaxgatorz said:


> Looks great, Bear..  I will be back later. I've got to get on amazon and get me a darn SV and an air fryer.  This place has cost me a bunch of money over the last decade. But I wouldn't want to change a thing !!




Thank You Mike!!
You won't be sorry!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Jabiru

Wow Bear that looks amazing. Such an easy method you have posted, love the idea of the powdered soup. Bookmarked.

Looks like I am going to have to get an SV setup now.


----------



## Inscrutable

Even just finished dinner, you make me hungry Bear!

I did one last week, used a seasoning mix of salt, pepper, garlic, onion, rosemary, thyme, and oregano ... 50 hrs at 131 ... came out a perfect medium rare, and fantastic flavor ...but texture more like a good steak, not nearly as tender as yours. Guessing it may be the chucky itself ... just run of the mill at the chain supermarket. Will have to look for a better quality cut next time. Have a couple more of these, may try increasing the time, and maybe a few degrees. Let you know later this week.


----------



## disco

Great info, Bear! Big like. I have to talk She Who Must Be Obeyed into letting me get one.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Looks great


----------



## Bearcarver

Jabiru said:


> Wow Bear that looks amazing. Such an easy method you have posted, love the idea of the powdered soup. Bookmarked.
> 
> Looks like I am going to have to get an SV setup now.




Thank You Jabiru!!
You won't be Sorry!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Inscrutable said:


> Even just finished dinner, you make me hungry Bear!
> 
> I did one last week, used a seasoning mix of salt, pepper, garlic, onion, rosemary, thyme, and oregano ... 50 hrs at 131 ... came out a perfect medium rare, and fantastic flavor ...but texture more like a good steak, not nearly as tender as yours. Guessing it may be the chucky itself ... just run of the mill at the chain supermarket. Will have to look for a better quality cut next time. Have a couple more of these, may try increasing the time, and maybe a few degrees. Let you know later this week.




Thank You "I" !!!
I think 50 hours is about the best we can do. I believe I lucked out on the Chucky itself, because it was so Tender, and if you look at my first picture you can see how well marbled it is for a Chain Supermarket CAB Chunk. I also think anywhere between 131° and 134° is about perfect on these Chucks.

Bear


----------



## Inscrutable

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You "I" !!!
> I think 50 hours is about the best we can do. I believe I lucked out on the Chucky itself, because it was so Tender, and if you look at my first picture you can see how well marbled it is for a Chain Supermarket CAB Chunk. I also think anywhere between 131° and 134° is about perfect on these Chucks.
> 
> Bear


Well, probably going to toss another in tomorrow, so we shall see.  I know it does take a lot longer for breakdown at these lower temps. And not sure you can ever ‘overcook’ since holding that temp. I may experiment at 60 hr - if I can restrain myself that long!


----------



## Bearcarver

Inscrutable said:


> Well, probably going to toss another in tomorrow, so we shall see.  I know it does take a lot longer for breakdown at these lower temps. And not sure you can ever ‘overcook’ since holding that temp. I may experiment at 60 hr - if I can restrain myself that long!




They say Too Long will produce Mushy Meat.
However to me that is Hearsay, because it hasn't happened to me yet. 

Bear


----------



## superruss

I sous vide a Boston butt for 60 hours to make pulled pork, rubbed and smoked for 2 hrs first. Then scraped with a fork to  shred it


----------



## Bearcarver

superruss said:


> I sous vide a Boston butt for 60 hours to make pulled pork, rubbed and smoked for 2 hrs first. Then scraped with a fork to  shred it




Are you saying it was Mushy at 60 hours?

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

disco said:


> Great info, Bear! Big like. I have to talk She Who Must Be Obeyed into letting me get one.




Thank You Disco!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Looks great




Thank You !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Great lookin' Chuckie there John, and the plate is cool - 2 sides are great idea, screw the stupid vegtables..... 

Big LIKE!

John


----------



## tx smoker

HA!! I finally found it. Been looking all over the Beef forum and didn't even think to look here....then suddenly a light went off...albeit a very dim light. Great job as always Bear. That roast is about the best looking chuck I've ever seen. Most times they are kinda brown all the way through due to the high IT you have to reach but you're looks almost like a steak cooked to medium. Just beautiful!!

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Great lookin' Chuckie there John, and the plate is cool - 2 sides are great idea, screw the stupid vegtables.....
> 
> Big LIKE!
> 
> John




Thank You John!!
Yup---This was Great!!
I gotta do a lot more like this!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

tx smoker said:


> HA!! I finally found it. Been looking all over the Beef forum and didn't even think to look here....then suddenly a light went off...albeit a very dim light. Great job as always Bear. That roast is about the best looking chuck I've ever seen. Most times they are kinda brown all the way through due to the high IT you have to reach but you're looks almost like a steak cooked to medium. Just beautiful!!
> 
> Robert




Thank You Robert !!
It's so easy to make Awesome Meals like this with Sous Vide!!
Wish I'd have had one 40 or 50 years ago!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

mike243
 --- Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Sorry I missed this the first time around, but that really looks awesome. I will definitely have to give this a try! Your going to have to write a book on Bear's SV time & temp tables!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Sorry I missed this the first time around, but that really looks awesome. I will definitely have to give this a try! Your going to have to write a book on Bear's SV time & temp tables!
> Al




Thank You Al !!!
The Sous Vide makes it so easy, that's about all that's needed---Time & Temp.
And Thanks for the Like, Al.

Bear


----------



## dwdunlap

My wife put a Chuckie in for it's 50 hour swim this morning. Should be a great weekend ahead. 

Thanks Again, Bear


----------



## tx smoker

dwdunlap said:


> My wife put a Chuckie in for it's 50 hour swim this morning. Should be a great weekend ahead.



DAVID!! Welcome back my friend. So glad to see you posting again. You have been missed sir. Now we just gotta see some sausage posts from you  

Seriously, great to see you again,
Robert


----------



## Bearcarver

dwdunlap said:


> My wife put a Chuckie in for it's 50 hour swim this morning. Should be a great weekend ahead.
> 
> Thanks Again, Bear




Oh Yeah---You got some awesome Tender Beef coming your way!!

Bear


----------



## dwdunlap

50 hours later - and oh how tender and tasty!! Wife followed Bear's instructions to a T and said it was so easy and whole family agreed this is the new way to do chuckies!! I said Peggy made it as I'm still in rehab gaining strenght from four month illness.

Thanks Bear and LIKE


----------



## Bearcarver

dwdunlap said:


> 50 hours later - and oh how tender and tasty!! Wife followed Bear's instructions to a T and said it was so easy and whole family agreed this is the new way to do chuckies!! I said Peggy made it as I'm still in rehab gaining strenght from four month illness.
> 
> Thanks Bear and LIKE




That's Great David!!
Glad everyone Liked it, and keep on gaining strength!!!
It's amazing how Tender it gets at 50 hours!!

Bear


----------



## tx smoker

dwdunlap said:


> 50 hours later - and oh how tender and tasty!! Wife followed Bear's instructions to a T and said it was so easy and whole family agreed this is the new way to do chuckies!! I said Peggy made it as I'm still in rehab gaining strenght from four month illness.



Awesome that you're getting back in the saddle David. Been a while so this is great news. Did you by chance take any pics of the meal? I know Peggy made it but if you have any pics I'd love to see them.

Robert


----------



## dwdunlap

Sorry but Peggy had her hands full searing the chuckie and using the blow torch. She had to work fast before the "We want try it's" picked it apart.

I'm still in Rehab so I couldn't take pictures. Hope to get out later this week.


----------



## tx smoker

dwdunlap said:


> Sorry but Peggy had her hands full searing the chuckie and using the blow torch. She had to work fast before the "We want try it's" picked it apart.
> 
> I'm still in Rehab so I couldn't take pictures. Hope to get out later this week.



Completely understandable David. First off, kudos to Peggy for preparing an outstanding meal. Secondly but more important, you take care of yourself. Finish up rehab, get your happy self home, then start taking pics again   

Rooting for my friend!!
Robert


----------



## Bearcarver

crazymoon
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## sandyut

Nice work!  Looks delish!  SV is a fun way to cook!


----------



## banderson7474

Bear about to start 50hr bath!!


----------



## Bearcarver

banderson7474 said:


> Bear about to start 50hr bath!!



That's Great !!
I should mention, that 50 hours worked good for me, but anywhere within a few hours of that would be fine. I was originally going to do 48, but my schedule fit 50 hours better.

I'm anxious to hear your thoughts on how you like it, afterwards.

Bear


----------



## banderson7474

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great !!
> I should mention, that 50 hours worked good for me, but anywhere within a few hours of that would be fine. I was originally going to do 48, but my schedule fit 50 hours better.
> 
> I'm anxious to hear your thoughts on how you like it, afterwards.
> 
> Bear


Yea it will prob be 48 or 49 so i can eat around this time


----------



## banderson7474

Bear god bless you!  I pulled mine at 48 hrs and u were right as rain. It was a 10$ chuck tender as prime rib.  Im gonna post pics now. I loved adding jeffs texas rub, butter, packet of auju, rosemary!


----------



## banderson7474




----------



## banderson7474

I think i mixed up the order of the pics.
Should be
Out of bath
Seared
Sliced
Fully sliced
Sammies


----------



## Bearcarver

banderson7474 said:


> I think i mixed up the order of the pics.
> Should be
> Out of bath
> Seared
> Sliced
> Fully sliced
> Sammies




Looks Great !!
It's really amazing how good they come out when done that way.
I'll never do a Chucky any other way, with my SV, unless I want Pulled Beef.
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## banderson7474

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great !!
> It's really amazing how good they come out when done that way.
> I'll never do a Chucky any other way, with my SV, unless I want Pulled Beef.
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Great !!
> It's really amazing how good they come out when done that way.
> I'll never do a Chucky any other way, with my SV, unless I want Pulled Beef.
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just put another one on for camping trip this weekend!
Click to expand...


----------



## chopsaw

That looks great . Haven't done the 48 hour yet .


----------



## Inscrutable

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great !!
> It's really amazing how good they come out when done that way.
> I'll never do a Chucky any other way, with my SV, unless I want Pulled Beef.
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Ditto. I’ve also used it to create corned beef and pastrami using chuck and top round. Amazing what SV can do with cheap/tough cuts.


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> That looks great . Haven't done the 48 hour yet .




You gotta try it Rich!!
I was happy with Chuckies I did @ 131° for 30 hours, but this 48 hours blows that out of the water!!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

I will if I find a good price on a chuck . Just did a beef knuckle in the smoker 
 They're good .


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> You gotta try it Rich!!
> I was happy with Chuckies I did @ 131° for 30 hours, but this 48 hours blows that out of the water!!!
> 
> Bear


Punny!  EOR just went on sale @ $4.99/lb @ Kroger.  I did get CAB EOR @ Schnucks a year ago @ $3.99/lb.  Been doing chuckies for 48 hours when I saw Baldwin's recommendation a few years ago on his online book.  My first chuckie years ago had to go 56 hours because something popped up and was turn to the mush side.  I like those EOR the best at 132/32hrs,


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> I will if I find a good price on a chuck . Just did a beef knuckle in the smoker
> They're good .




LOL---I'd add some Chuckies & Eye Rounds to our Giant list, but their @ between $6.99 & $7.99 right now!!   Ouch!!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider

Yes, the price of chuckies are out of bounds here also $7.49. Just checked brisket, it's coming down but still $6.48


----------



## Bearcarver

Winterrider said:


> Yes, the price of chuckies are out of bounds here also $7.49. Just checked brisket, it's coming down but still $6.48




Yup---Gotta make do here @ the Den----Pizza last night---Hot Dogs tonight & tomorrow night-----2 year old Freezer raid of a Small Prime Rib for Saturday!!

Bear


----------



## banderson7474

Winterrider said:


> Yes, the price of chuckies are out of bounds here also $7.49. Just checked brisket, it's coming down but still $6.48



Yea the price has risen in alabama too. I found one just under 2lb for 10$ at a small store but not the best quality.


----------



## fMD87

You've inspired me! I borrowed a Suise Vide and stuck a small Chucky in it. Plan is to let it go for 40+ hours (wanted dinner Wednesday night). This is my first time doing Suise Vide!


----------



## chopsaw

fMD87 said:


> You've inspired me! I borrowed a Suise Vide and stuck a small Chucky in it. Plan is to let it go for 40+ hours (wanted dinner Wednesday night). This is my first time doing Suise Vide!


Might as well start shopping . You'll be buying one .


----------



## fMD87

chopsaw said:


> Might as well start shopping . You'll be buying one .


Thank you! It's a small roast, maybe 2lb. Should I do it for less time?


----------



## chopsaw

fMD87 said:


> Thank you! It's a small roast, maybe 2lb. Should I do it for less time?


I have not done the 40 hour cook yet . I have done 3 pounds for for the 30 hour time frame . Comes out great . I'll try the longer cook when I find a good price on one . 
If it was me , I'd start at the shorter time , but I'm not saying you can't do the longer cook . 
Should be fine either way .


----------



## Bearcarver

fMD87 said:


> Thank you! It's a small roast, maybe 2lb. Should I do it for less time?




No matter what the size, it still needs the time to break things down.
I would go at least 46 hours @ 132° to get the same results I got at 50 hours.
I've used 21 hours, 24 hours, and 30 hours. Most of them were Great, but a couple were not tender. None of them were near as Tender as the 50 hour Chucky. The difference between them & 48 hours is like night & day, and I will never do less than 46 hours again.

Enjoy!!
Bear


----------



## banderson7474

fMD87 said:


> You've inspired me! I borrowed a Suise Vide and stuck a small Chucky in it. Plan is to let it go for 40+ hours (wanted dinner Wednesday night). This is my first time doing Suise Vide!




I'm assuming you were able to vacuum seal it right?  If so, let us know what seasonings you went with.  Remember the time isn't cooking it, it's making it more tender.  The temp you set is basically the level of cook.  Like Bear said, 132 is good for medium and I think you have to set it 130 or above to keep it safe anyway.


----------



## Inscrutable

Agree. I’ve done 50 Hr on a chuckie and and 52 hr on top round. ... both came out well, the top round a little less tender owing to the lean nature of it. But incredible compared to other cooking methods (unless you are shooting for a different animal like pulled beef style, works in a slow cooker).

This is far and away my best gadget purchase in recent memory ... And recent memory is all I’ve got these days at this age


----------



## Bearcarver

Inscrutable said:


> Agree. I’ve done 50 Hr on a chuckie and and 52 hr on top round. ... both came out well, the top round a little less tender owing to the lean nature of it. But incredible compared to other cooking methods (unless you are shooting for a different animal like pulled beef style, works in a slow cooker).
> 
> This is far and away my best gadget purchase in recent memory ... And recent memory is all I’ve got these days at this age




Thank You!!
And LOL on your "Recent Memory" Crack!!
Try Pulled Beef @ 165° for 30 hours---Awesome!!
Pulled Beef Chuck Roast  (Perfect) *

Bear


----------



## fMD87

banderson7474 said:


> I'm assuming you were able to vacuum seal it right?  If so, let us know what seasonings you went with.  Remember the time isn't cooking it, it's making it more tender.  The temp you set is basically the level of cook.  Like Bear said, 132 is good for medium and I think you have to set it 130 or above to keep it safe anyway.


I used a zip lock and got the air out by submerging in water. I used Montreal steak seasoning -- probably the wrong choice but things have been crazy busy and I just wanted to get things started.


----------



## fMD87

Went to about 42 hours before taking the roast out (needed dinner). The texture was great! The flavor was lacking however even with chimichuri sauce. Is there any way to add some on the smoker?


----------



## Bearcarver

fMD87 said:


> Went to about 42 hours before taking the roast out (needed dinner). The texture was great! The flavor was lacking however even with chimichuri sauce. Is there any way to add some on the smoker?




Did you try putting a pack of Lipton Beefy Onion powder mix in the bag before SVing it, like I did in my original post?

Bear


----------



## fMD87

Bearcarver said:


> Did you try putting a pack of Lipton Beefy Onion powder mix in the bag before SVing it, like I did in my original post?
> 
> Bear


I did not. Will do that next time!


----------



## Inscrutable

fMD87 said:


> Went to about 42 hours before taking the roast out (needed dinner). The texture was great! The flavor was lacking however even with chimichuri sauce. Is there any way to add some on the smoker?


----------



## banderson7474

I followed Bear's technique for the most part.  I put texas rub but I like montreal seasoning too and 2 garlic cloves, and butter.  The difference is I put a packet of Au Ju seasoning powder instead of the onion soup powder.  (couldn't find it in the store).

You should look at getting a food saver.  Vacuum sealing the food also helps flavor the meat plus it's great to have anyway for freezing pre or post cook.

You could always throw the meat on the smoker for a bit to get a smoke flavor too.  I would but it's more work with my stick burner


----------



## Inscrutable

Big thumbs, small keys ...

what I didn’t add was the seasoning I’ve used and added to the SV bag  a couple times and really like:


1/4 cup coarse cracked black pepper
3 tablespoons coarse kosher salt
2 tablespoons granulated garlic
1 tablespoon cornstarch
2 teaspoons dry rosemary
2 teaspoons dry oregano
2 teaspoons dry thyme leaves


That’s more than needed to coat a 3-4 lb chucky, can reduce or save extra.


----------



## banderson7474

Inscrutable said:


> Big thumbs, small keys ...
> 
> what I didn’t add was the seasoning I’ve used and added to the SV bag  a couple times and really like:
> 
> 
> 1/4 cup coarse cracked black pepper
> 3 tablespoons coarse kosher salt
> 2 tablespoons granulated garlic
> 1 tablespoon cornstarch
> 2 teaspoons dry rosemary
> 2 teaspoons dry oregano
> 2 teaspoons dry thyme leaves
> 
> That’s more than needed to coat a 3-4 lb chucky, can reduce or save extra.



Interesting, what does the cornstarch do?


----------



## Inscrutable

banderson7474 said:


> Interesting, what does the cornstarch do?


I use cornstarch quite often.
This mixture is mainly used for doing a prime rib (and I use it in this case to make a poor mans prime rib out of a chucky in the SV). The cornstarch in the SV modestly thickens the au jus.  In an oven roasted prime rib, it forms a slurry with the juices and both helps trap juices and also crisp up and form a bit of a crust. I add some to rubs on chicken skin and wings also and they crisp up a bit more.
I use it for thickener in gravy since it is much more lump-free than flour.
Finally, I use it when making chocolate  chip cheesecake - I coat the Embedded chips with a little and it keeps them from sinking to the bottom of the batter.


----------



## jlozo21

Gave this recipe a shot this week....everyone loved it!  Was hoping to try a sandwich with the leftovers, but there weren't any.  Followed Bear's recipe with the beefy onion soup and 50 hours at 132.  It came out super tender and delicious.  Thanks you Bear!!


----------



## Bearcarver

jlozo21 said:


> Gave this recipe a shot this week....everyone loved it!  Was hoping to try a sandwich with the leftovers, but there weren't any.  Followed Bear's recipe with the beefy onion soup and 50 hours at 132.  It came out super tender and delicious.  Thanks you Bear!!




That's Great---Just what I like to hear!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

I also do them vac'd up with a pack of dry ranch , pepperoncini , whole garlic and a rosemary sprig . 
Comes out fantastic . I'm about due for one . Have to try the extended time .


----------



## BaxtersBBQ

Looks awesome! Gives me inspiration to bust out the sous vide


----------



## Bearcarver

BaxtersBBQ said:


> Looks awesome! Gives me inspiration to bust out the sous vide




Drag that Baby out!!!
You won't believe how good this 48-50 hours @ 132° is!!!

Bear


----------



## banderson7474

chopsaw said:


> I also do them vac'd up with a pack of dry ranch , pepperoncini , whole garlic and a rosemary sprig .
> Comes out fantastic . I'm about due for one . Have to try the extended time .
> View attachment 455546


I almost pulled the trigger on a packet of ranch last time when I did a sirloin steak.  Next time I will.  I do a slow cooker roast like that.  Packet of Auju, Ranch, pepperoncini and stick of butter.


----------



## chopsaw

Yup . Thats where the idea comes from


----------



## IH 1026

You're bordering on 

 TNJAKE
 's Mississippi pot roast recipe... and yes, it's DANG GOOD.  


 Bearcarver
 ..  You've inspired me to give this a try.  Thanks for the thread.


----------



## Bearcarver

IH 1026 said:


> You're bordering on @TNJAKE 's Mississippi pot roast recipe... and yes, it's DANG GOOD.
> 
> 
> Bearcarver
> ..  You've inspired me to give this a try.  Thanks for the thread.




Thank You IH !!
BTW: Like I said in Post #1, I got the "Dry Soup Packet" idea from Chopsaw, and it works Great !!

Bear


----------



## pushok2018

Looks very nice and delicious, bear! 50 hours is kind of challenge for me (long waiting time)   but got to try this next time , when chucky is on sale.... BTW, do you use only Beef Onion Soup for seasoning or you add some salt and pepper later.... ?


----------



## Bearcarver

pushok2018 said:


> Looks very nice and delicious, bear! 50 hours is kind of challenge for me (long waiting time)   but got to try this next time , when chucky is on sale.... BTW, do you use only Beef Onion Soup for seasoning or you add some salt and pepper later.... ?




Thank You!!
48 or even 46 hours should be the same.
I never salt anything before Tabling, because of my Congested Heart Failure & CKD.
However I sprinkle Black Pepper & some "No-Salt" (See below) at the table:
Bear






And Thanks for the Like.


----------



## rocfish13

Bearcarver said:


> *SV  Chucky 50 hours. (*More Tender than Prime Rib!*)*
> 
> 
> *I know---That doesn't sound possible!!---I couldn’t believe it myself!!!*
> 
> A couple weeks ago, a couple of us were discussing longer times in SV for Chuckies.
> Then @sawhorseray put most of a 30 hour Chucky back in & gave it another 20 hours, for a test, and said it was like Prime Rib!!  I figured, “I gotta try that!!”
> So here is my Chuck Roast History, since acquiring my Sous Vide Supreme:
> I know that I originally made a Chucky with 21 hours, and it was pretty Tender.
> Then I did a few at 24 hours, and they were about the same.
> Then I did another one at 24 hours & it was pretty much on the tough side, so I figured some chuckles need more time than 24 hours.
> So I did the next one for 30 hours, and it was pretty tender, so I figured I got it now.
> I did a few more like that for 30 hours, and all was fine.
> Then I got to talking with these couple guys, and @sawhorseray did one @ 48 hours, and he said it was like Prime Rib.
> 
> *So here we go again:*
> I immediately put Mrs Bear on a Chuck Roast Hunt, at Weis Market.
> Mrs Bear came home with a "CAB" Chuck Roast just for this experiment. It was $4.99, so she only got 1.
> I had told her if they were $3.49 or less, get 3 of them, but only get 1 if they’re higher than that.
> I was convinced that about 48 hours was going to make a Chucky Super Tender—Maybe close to Prime Rib.
> So she brought it home with the rest of her Groceries, at about 1 PM, and put the rest of the stuff away.
> Then I Prepped this 4 pound Chuck Roast, by dumping a pack of “Lipton Beefy Onion Soup” in the bag & Vac-sealing it.
> This Dry Soup pack avoids any sucking up of juices by my Vac Sealer, and I got the idea from
> 
> chopsaw
> a year or more ago. I’ve been using it every time I SV Beef, and it works Great. So in it goes & I set it for 132° at 2 PM.
> Over the next 50 hours, whenever either of us goes near my Sous Vide Supreme, we check the Temp, and over this 50 hour period, the Temp in that thing never went below 131.7°, and never went above 132°. I love that thing!!
> So every time I woke up during the night, I’d look at the digital clock next to our Bed, to make sure it’s not blinking.
> And every time I made a prostate run, I’d go check the SV Temp, since I’m already up.
> BTW: I check the clock, because if it’s blinking, that means our electric Shut off for awhile, or at least Blinked off & on.
> If it did blink, that would mean my SV shut off. And the power around here shuts off a lot more often than any of the places we have previously lived. I think if a Deer runs by & farts, our electric goes off!!
> Well, we made it through the whole 50 hours, and I removed it from the Bath at 4 PM.
> I cut the bag open & drained the juice out, and gave the juice to Mrs Bear, to make Gravy with.
> Then I dried it off real good & dropped it in one of my real hot Copper Pans with a little bit of Butter, to sear both sides.
> I also hit the edges & low spots with my torch, while the pan was searing the big flat sides.
> Then I sliced the whole thing up, in about 1/4” thick slices. I snuck a couple small pieces, while slicing, and O-My!!!
> I couldn’t believe how Tender those little pieces were!!! I can’t wait to sit down & eat more of this Beef!!!
> 
> So Mrs Bear whipped up some Taters Au Gratin, and I had some leftover Onion Rings I got the day before with a TOGO order from Salvatore’s, in Macungie, along side of a Weber Steak Sammy.
> I plated up with a small pile of Beef, & my sides, and OMG !!!  I could not believe it, but I swear to this. That beef was actually *more Tender than any Prime Rib* I have ever had in my life!!!  That may sound like BS to you, because I can’t believe it myself, and I’m the guy who was eating it. It was Soooo Good!!!
> *50 hours will be my GOTO time on Chuckies from now on.*
> Then I packed all the leftover slices in one of our Green containers, and the next few days we had Super Tender Sammies, but I’ll save that part of the story & the rest of the Pictures for my next Thread Posting.
> 
> Don’t miss those Sammy Pics, coming Soon!!!
> 
> Stay Tuned !!!
> 
> 
> And Thanks for dropping by.
> 
> 
> Bear
> 
> One 3.92 LB "CAB" Chuck Roast @ $19.56:
> View attachment 434936
> 
> 
> Adding a pack of "Lipton Beefy Onion" Dry Soup Mix:
> View attachment 434937
> 
> 
> Seasoned, Sealed, and ready for the SV:
> View attachment 434938
> 
> 
> In the SV Rack & Ready for a long swim:
> View attachment 434939
> 
> 
> In my Sous Vide Supreme @  132°:
> View attachment 434940
> 
> 
> Removed from SV after 50 hours @ 132°:
> View attachment 434941
> 
> 
> Searing sides in Hot Pan, and getting Sides & Low Spots with My Torch:
> View attachment 434942
> 
> 
> Slicing at about 1/4" Thick:
> View attachment 434943
> 
> 
> All Sliced Up:
> View attachment 434944
> 
> 
> Bear's First Helping---QView of Beef, Taters Au Gratin, and Onion Rings:
> View attachment 434945
> 
> 
> BearView----Beef Chucky More Tender Than Prime Rib!!!
> View attachment 434946
> 
> 
> QView of Leftovers, after first 2 Meals:
> View attachment 434947
> 
> 
> BearView of same:
> View attachment 434948
> 
> 
> Leftover for future Sammies----Coming Soon----Stay Tuned:
> View attachment 434949


Looks good!! Never seen a piece of chuck look so juicy! Man you nailed it!! Cooked to perfection!!


----------



## Bearcarver

rocfish13 said:


> Looks good!! Never seen a piece of chuck look so juicy! Man you nailed it!! Cooked to perfection!!




Thank You Rocfish 13 !!
Sous Vide makes it like Magic!!

Bear


----------



## jlozo21

So I bought a few Chickie's when they were on sale and cooked one up with great success as I said in a previous reply.  I took the other two and vacuum sealed them with some seasoning so they'd be ready to go.  I'm getting a hankering for more Chucky prime rib, and was wondering if you or anyone else has taken placed them in the SV frozen, 

 Bearcarver
?   Planning on thawing them out but couldn't help but wonder if that was a possibility.  

J


----------



## Inscrutable

jlozo21 said:


> ... wondering if you or anyone else has taken placed them in the SV frozen,
> 
> Bearcarver
> ?   Planning on thawing them out but couldn't help but wonder if that was a possibility.
> 
> J


Yes, I do a lot in SV frozen, including chucky. On long cooks, it doesn’t affect the time at all.


----------



## Bearcarver

jlozo21 said:


> So I bought a few Chickie's when they were on sale and cooked one up with great success as I said in a previous reply.  I took the other two and vacuum sealed them with some seasoning so they'd be ready to go.  I'm getting a hankering for more Chucky prime rib, and was wondering if you or anyone else has taken placed them in the SV frozen,
> 
> Bearcarver
> ?   Planning on thawing them out but couldn't help but wonder if that was a possibility.
> 
> J




Yup, I just add an hour on most things, but like said above, on long cooks no need to change the time.

Bear


----------



## mosparky

OK, my turn. I've had this Inkbird Sous Vide sitting here unopened since Christmas. Really drives the She-Beast nuts. Was waiting for a good sale on chucks, but Covid hit and we all know the story from there. Finally found a sale on chucks at a price I find reasonable.
 Not an APP person, so just downloading that and setting it up was an accomplishment for me. Sure makes it easy once I got the wrinkles ironed out.
Took me a couple of pots to find one big enough. I cut a sheet of bubble wrap to float on top with a semi circle cut out for the sous vide. Worked like a charm. Barely lost a 1/4 inch of water over 50 hours.
 I set it to 140 as I find 130 on steaks and such, a bit too rubbery. Fast forward 50 hrs....Holy Crap !!
I've had Prime Rib in 5 Star restaurants before but never any thing that came close to this kind of tender. AND...it's still sliceable !! My mind and mouth are just totally blown away by this. I didn't sear it, but might tomorrow after work.
I got a few seasoning ideas for next time, but this is gonna be hard to beat.
Sorry, I'm tech challenged, so no pics.


----------



## chopsaw

Yup , it's awesome . I haven't gone 50 hours yet . The ones I've done at 132 are so close to prime rib it's almost hard to believe .


----------



## Bearcarver

mosparky said:


> OK, my turn. I've had this Inkbird Sous Vide sitting here unopened since Christmas. Really drives the She-Beast nuts. Was waiting for a good sale on chucks, but Covid hit and we all know the story from there. Finally found a sale on chucks at a price I find reasonable.
> Not an APP person, so just downloading that and setting it up was an accomplishment for me. Sure makes it easy once I got the wrinkles ironed out.
> Took me a couple of pots to find one big enough. I cut a sheet of bubble wrap to float on top with a semi circle cut out for the sous vide. Worked like a charm. Barely lost a 1/4 inch of water over 50 hours.
> I set it to 140 as I find 130 on steaks and such, a bit too rubbery. Fast forward 50 hrs....Holy Crap !!
> I've had Prime Rib in 5 Star restaurants before but never any thing that came close to this kind of tender. AND...it's still sliceable !! My mind and mouth are just totally blown away by this. I didn't sear it, but might tomorrow after work.
> I got a few seasoning ideas for next time, but this is gonna be hard to beat.
> Sorry, I'm tech challenged, so no pics.



Sounds Great, Mosparky!!!
Glad you like it !!
I've been waiting for our $5.99 to go down to $3.99 at Giant.
It did twice, but didn't stay down until our pick-up day.

Bear


----------



## mosparky

Pre-covid a typical sale price was 2.99. Now 3.99 seems like the typical sale. I keep watching ads on-line and found them at 2.99. (cut in house) The rest is stated above.


----------



## Bearcarver

old bones
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie

Heck ya!  Loved the torching part.  I have asked She Who Must Be Obeyed to get a big chuck roast.


----------



## Bearcarver

uncle eddie said:


> Heck ya!  Loved the torching part.  I have asked She Who Must Be Obeyed to get a big chuck roast.



Thank You Eddie!!
Mine are usually around 3 pounds, but My "Sous Vide Supreme" will only handle "So Big". I just finished a Pulled Beef Chucky yesterday that was about 2.5 LBS. It's gone already!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie

Bearcarver


I just saw something blinking  on the SMF webpage and you had forwarded this post to me...however long ago lol.  I will make sure the wife see's this!

Ed


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinut
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## spg1

Has anybody tried putting one on the smoker for a few hours and then putting it in the SV for 50 hrs?  I have only done a chuck and chuck burnt ends and both were good.  But I think I have to try this.


----------



## Bearcarver

spg1 said:


> Has anybody tried putting one on the smoker for a few hours and then putting it in the SV for 50 hrs?  I have only done a chuck and chuck burnt ends and both were good.  But I think I have to try this.



You can put it in your Smoker for 2 or 3 hours @ about 220°. Then seal it up & follow my 50 hours SV  @ 131° on this Thread.
Yours will be both Very Tender & Smoky!!

Bear


----------



## onemanlan

Doing this starting tonight. Had to sub in soup packet for compound butter with parm & garlic flavoring. My intent is to drop temp at the end briefly then sear it on either side to bring it back to temp. Hope it turns out good! Funny enough I found a youtuber from 2017 commenting on this thread when I searched videos on YT. It's an oldie but a goodie apparently.


----------



## Bearcarver

onemanlan said:


> Doing this starting tonight. Had to sub in soup packet for compound butter with parm & garlic flavoring. My intent is to drop temp at the end briefly then sear it on either side to bring it back to temp. Hope it turns out good! Funny enough I found a youtuber from 2017 commenting on this thread when I searched videos on YT. It's an oldie but a goodie apparently.




That's Great !!
I'm 24 hours ahead of you---I have 2 Small Chuckies in my SV right now----Started yesterday @ 2PM.  I'm doing these at 165°, and I will be pulling them for "Pulled Beef" tomorrow @ 4 PM.

Bear


----------



## onemanlan

Thats great to hear. Have another day to wait on mine. Ill try to report back with pics when it's all said and done. Hope your pulled beef turns out well! Thanks again for the inspiration!


----------



## mosparky

Just had to do this again. My work schedule seldom allows me to do a cook like this and get it in the bath and out again at a decent hour. This Holiday is unique in that the grocery where I work most of my hours decided to close for the ENTIRE Christmas week end.
 This time I seasoned the Chucky with a packet of Mushroom Gravy mix. You know the add water and boil stuff in the envelope. I can highly recommend this seasoning.variety. I think the enzymes in the mushroom powder do something to tenderize even more. You could darn near eat this thru a straw, so melt in your mouth tender. I have used a mushroom seasoning mixed in burger before and the texture of the burger turned to mush when mixing it but made a great burger. I think similar happened here. No mush at all, but it was even more tender than before. Really didn't think that was possible and still have it hold together.
 I might go broke buying chuck roast and gravy.

Thanks so much to 

 Bearcarver
 for getting this started.

Any one else have seasoning experiments to add ?


----------



## Bearcarver

mosparky said:


> Just had to do this again. My work schedule seldom allows me to do a cook like this and get it in the bath and out again at a decent hour. This Holiday is unique in that the grocery where I work most of my hours decided to close for the ENTIRE Christmas week end.
> This time I seasoned the Chucky with a packet of Mushroom Gravy mix. You know the add water and boil stuff in the envelope. I can highly recommend this seasoning.variety. I think the enzymes in the mushroom powder do something to tenderize even more. You could darn near eat this thru a straw, so melt in your mouth tender. I have used a mushroom seasoning mixed in burger before and the texture of the burger turned to mush when mixing it but made a great burger. I think similar happened here. No mush at all, but it was even more tender than before. Really didn't think that was possible and still have it hold together.
> I might go broke buying chuck roast and gravy.
> 
> Thanks so much to
> 
> Bearcarver
> for getting this started.
> 
> Any one else have seasoning experiments to add ?




Right now I'm "Chucky Poor".
I haven't had a Chuck Roast in well over a year.
Dang things are $9.99 +. lately for "Choice", and I was just getting used to $6.99 for them!!

Bear


----------



## Inscrutable

mosparky said:


> Any one else have seasoning experiments to add ?


Have used this rub a couple times. 

4T coarse black pepper
3T kosher salt
2T granulated garlic
1T cornstarch
2t dry rosemary
2t dry oregano
2t dry thyme leaves


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Been to long.  See you in 50 hours.


----------



## Bearcarver

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Been to long.  See you in 50 hours.


Thanks for the comment, Brian!!
I'm glad Peeps are still enjoying these!!

Bear


----------



## backpacker048

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Tander!!
> Believe Me---It's worth it.
> I should be posting the Sammies tomorrow morning.
> 
> Bear





Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Tander!!
> Believe Me---It's worth it.
> I should be posting the Sammies tomorrow morning.
> 
> Bear


Hey Bear, I apologize for contacting you but didn't know another way.  W here is the listing of your cooks?  I would like to find it and "pin" it.
Thank you,
Backpacker 048
.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

backpacker048 said:


> Hey Bear, I apologize for contacting you but didn't know another way.  W here is the listing of your cooks?  I would like to find it and "pin" it.
> Thank you,
> Backpacker 048
> .


Click on.   *"Bear's Step by Steps"*. on bottom of his post


----------



## tbern

nice assist, Brian!


----------



## TKOBBQ1

That looks delicious bear, bet it just melted in your mouth.


----------

